# Espantás



## Coccibella

Hola!
He encontrado esta palabra y de verdad no sé que quiere decir... La frase entera es:
"¿Cómo te jugzgas a ti mismo?"
"Como una especie de Rafael el Gallo del arte literario y político. No en la excelencia de las imortales faenas, sino en las innumerables "espantás" frente a temas de bulto que se me proponían o imponían."

En internet no he encotrado nada...El que habla es Sánchez Mazas en una entrevista...
¡Gracias de antemano!

Es algo relacionado a la corrida porque buscando Rafael el Gallo he encontrado esto (pero sigo sin entender):

Rafael Gómez Ortega fue un personaje pintoresco, desprendido y generoso, con una vida azarosa, plagada de divertidas anécdotas. Pero fue sobre todo un torero de gran calidad, incluso genial, de estilo elegante y variado. Dio pie a un arquetipo de torero-artista, genial e irregular, que alternaba estrepitosas _espantás_ («prefiero una bronca a una _corná_», solía decir) y tardes de enormes triunfos con aquellos toros que le gustaban.

Otra cosa...¿Por qué a Rafael Gómez le apodaban "el gallo"? ¡Gracias!


----------



## militita

hola a todos.
Si no me equivoco este término se refiere al lenguaje taurino. Una "espantá" la provoca el torero cuando se va de la plaza sin torear. Viene del verbo espantar y seria la nocion de salir espantado (asustado) de un sitio. 
Espero que te sirva de algo.


----------



## Coccibella

¡Gracias! pues sería como una renuncia ¿ como rendirse?


----------



## militita

No creo. Es más bien el el sentido de cobardía, de huir de un toro. Por eso en tu cita se hace referencia a las "broncas" que según "el Gallo" se las llevaba el viento mientras que las cornadas se quedaban en el cuerpo.
"El Gallo" era también hijo de torero. Su padre creo que era Francisco "el Gallo"


----------



## droid

Hola *Coccibella *

Como bien dice *militita, *una "espantá" que dirían los andaluces (en castellano se dice espantada) es un acto de cobardía. Según el R.A.E 

*espantada**.*
* 1.     * f. Huida repentina de un animal.
* 2.     * f. Desistimiento súbito, ocasionado por el miedo.

Los Gallo fueron una de las familias más célebres del toreo español. Al padre de Rafael, le apodaban "el Gallo", de ahí que al hijo también lo llamarán así, pero no sé el porqué.

Como veo que citas a Sanchez Mazas, te recomiendo que veas (si aún no la has visto) la película "Soldados de Salamina" que cuenta la historia de como este escritor escapó de un fusilamiento durante la Guerra civil española.

Saludos.


----------



## Neuromante

Yo añadiría que es una huída bastante "evidente" Quitándose de en medio a toda velocidad y sin importarle nada que se note el miedo.

Por otra parte, no es un término taurino. Solo que han transcrito la pronunciación andaluza para relacionarlo con el torero con el que se compara.


----------



## Coccibella

Hola!
Muchas gracias a todos. ¡Os voy a citar en los agradecimientos de mi tesis! 

Droid es que el texto que estoy traduciendo es el guión de Soldados de Salamina y aparece una entrevista en la que Sánchez Mazas dice esta palabra. Es muy difícil traducirla al italiano, no creo que exista un equivalente pero tengo que traducirla de alguna manera...


----------



## Neuromante

Opciones:

Usa el término italiano para una estampida de animales. Sí tiene D en la última sílaba puedes incluso suprimirla y te acercarías más al original.

Usa un derivado de _espanto, miedo_... De _horror_ no, que se va del significado.


----------



## militita

En mi humilde opinión querido *neuromante*, estaría más acertado el termino que se relaciona con el miedo, con el espanto - que es realmente de lo que tratamos -, que con la estampida de animales que comentas. El que realiza en este caso la estampida es el humano, cuando ve al animal.
Saluditos


----------



## Coccibella

En italiano la traducción literal sería "fuga" ("huida") pero no sé...seguro sería una huida cobarde así que algo tengo que añadir...ya os contaré como lo voy a traducir!
Saludos.


----------



## gatto

E come vedresti una cosa tipo:
... sino en las innumerables "espantás" frente a ...
... ma per le innumerevoli volte che me la sono data a gambe di fronte a...


----------



## Coccibella

Sai che ci avevo pensato?  non è male però in italiano si perde in ogni caso il riferimento alla corrida...


----------



## militita

Pero en mi opinión se hace la referencia a la huida desde un lenguaje popular, un vulgarismo en dialecto andaluz tal y como indicó neuromante.
Creo que es una buena traducción, en mi opinión.


----------



## gatto

Coccibella said:


> Sai che ci avevo pensato?  non è male però in italiano si perde in ogni caso il riferimento alla corrida...


Temo che non sia possibile mantenere un riferimento, visto che non essendoci in Italia la tradizione della corrida non c'è nemmeno un gergo specifico che vi si riferisca...


----------



## Neuromante

Ho tolto il disturbo.


Quizás funcione bien, dentro de la hironía del texto. Aunque la opción de Gatto es muy buena.


----------



## gatto

Bueno, yo dirìa que no, es demasiado 'suave', es decir que alguien que 'toglie il disturbo' si se va, pero sin escapar.
¿Que piensan los demàs?


----------



## Coccibella

Creo que la mejor opción es la de Gatto, al final creo que lo voy a traducir con "le innumerevoli volte che sono fuggito a gambe levate dinanzi...".
En mi opinión "Togliere il disturbo" no da la idea de cobardía que hay en el original.
¡Sois muuuuuy amables!
¡Gracias!


----------

